
French journal Mediapart supports Tails, others should too - BuuQu9hu
https://tails.boum.org/news/mediapart/index.en.html
======
rihegher
As a Mediapart subscriber I can confirm they are really independent with no
ads anywhere seen on their websites.

~~~
Manozco
The absence of ads is necessary for the independence, but is absolutely not a
proof of that independence :)

Edit: I am an avid reader of Mediapart and Le Canard enchaine, so I know about
their independence :)

~~~
riffraff
I don't think it is necessary either. Do you feel a news site using AdSense
can't be objective when talking about Google, or the products that appear in
the ads?

~~~
invaliduser
Imagine most of your income comes from Adsense, how would you feel about
revealing something as disturbing as google involved in a case of corruption
in the european parliament? This is just a fictional example, but the point is
this is the kind of news they release.

Mediapart is not about news on the latest iphone nor your average tabloid,
they release news about political corruptions, large companies lobbying, and
the like. Not having pressure from any company, or government, or political
side is why they have subscribers (myself included, fwiw, disclaimer here).

~~~
chandler
>> Imagine most of your income comes from Adsense, how would you feel about
revealing something as disturbing as google involved in a case of corruption
in the european parliament?

This wouldn't happen because a news org would never recover the cost of an
actual investigation from AdSense impressions.

And even if they did, 100+ other websites will just rehash the first
paragraph, write a catchier headline, and come out with a positive ROI...and
stay in business.

------
StyloBill
Worth mentioning is that they also publish in english. Even if it's clearly a
french politics oriented newspaper, they also have some pretty good articles
on everything international.

[https://www.mediapart.fr/en/english](https://www.mediapart.fr/en/english)

(I'm not affiliated with Mediapart, I'm just a subscriber)

